# :( I cant save my game in C&C Generals! :(



## tajtheone (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey,

I am in desperate need to help! I just bought Command & Conquer Generals, and it won't allow me to save my game anytime during play or even after a mission! I have a feeling that the folder for saving the game files may have been deleted from the User files. Could someone tell me how I could solve this issue, or at least tell me the name of the folder which saves the game files, so that way I could re-create the folder?
Thanks alot,

Tajtheone


----------



## Damrod (Mar 13, 2006)

If C&C is halfway decently written, it should recreate the folder on it's own. I do not have it on my HDD, but I would guess it saves either:

in the game folder
in ~/Library/Application Support/

You could check those. Have you installed it properly? If you'Re playing it from the DVD, and it want's to save to the game folder (the DVD) it's clear that it does not work


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 22, 2006)

I have that game and saving is described in the INSTRUCTIONS. I just press the keyboard button "esc" to save a mission at the point. When I start the mission over at a latter date I just use the "load" button at the splash screen after the first movie. So just read the instructions and you will see how the program does it.


----------

